# Lets see those cheeky frenchies!



## magpieV6

Well I think us french lovers are feeling left out! Well, tbh Im just missing my beastie! 

Get yer piccies up! :wave:












aaawww I forgot all about Daisy!










The inferno in the sun


----------



## James_R

You beauty! :thumb:

Mine...


----------



## magpieV6

thats an awesome picture! Really wish I had shots of mine like that!


----------



## davstt

as it was last week


















as from monday 23/01/2012


















f***ing van drivers


----------



## mdswente

Here is one of mine...


----------



## nick_mcuk

This is as you all know my baby....









Currently looks like this and is being fully restored....









Oh then of course there is Molly the MI16....really must take her out for a drive this weekend!!!


----------



## nick_mcuk

davstt said:


> f***ing van drivers


****....hope you are ok!

...Oh and all the mods declared to the insurance company!


----------



## davstt

nick_mcuk said:


> ****....hope you are ok!
> 
> ...Oh and all the mods declared to the insurance company!


cheers was my wifes car and she was in it but is very sore but ok ,as for mods just declared alloys :doublesho so been stung with £750 excess ,but at least she is ok ,could have been nasty she was just about to get out :doublesho:doublesho


----------



## magpieV6

jeeze! poor clio, glad to hear no one got hurt! 

Keep the piccies coming peoples


----------



## jamie crookston

Been waiting for someone to do this. Here is my fleet of Renaults...

























































and my latest...


----------



## Ash-Lee




----------



## jamie crookston

Ash-Lee said:


>


Stunning. Can't beat old Renaults :thumb:


----------



## davstt

a proper pocket rocket that :thumb:


----------



## nick_mcuk

Bit weak on the Peugeot side.....although the R5 GTT is on my "want" list.

My mate just picked up 2 genuine and orginals in a barn find for £700!!!

Selling one and keeping one as a project!


----------



## nick197

Here's a few from me


----------



## jamie crookston

Looking great Nick


----------



## nick197

Thanks mate, As is yours


----------



## jamie crookston

Cheers bud. I'll need to get another photo up with my carbon r26r spoiler on the car


----------



## nick197

I bet that looks great with your black wheels , Get a pic up ASAP


----------



## scratcher

Looking good Ash :thumb:


----------



## Kev_mk3

I do love french clutter, with my parents living in france i do fancy a old 205 or clio williams.

Or a R26R :lol:


----------



## Sparky160

Here's my Yoke


----------



## dazzyb

The v6 is stunning dawn. Will get some pics up of the clio once I have finished my 16 hour night shift


----------



## magpieV6

Cheers Dazzy, looking forward to it  

Some really great french beutes on here


----------



## vRS Carl

Does this count?










She's French has a cheeky glint in her eye and i would certianly ride her :argie::argie:


----------



## Maggi200

The love of my life... Amy


----------



## bigmc

My old one, before I was into detailing and just liked a clean shiny car - ah the joys. I've had a fair few Pugs though, 306xsi HDi, 307 2.0 136 xsi hdi, 307CC HDi, 205 1.9gti, 309 gti and the 1.6 110 xsi hdi below


----------



## SurGie

Nothing is as nimble as a French pocket rocket :driver:


----------



## Rowan83

Jamie, LOVE your Williams 1. I owned a Williams 2 from 2007-2011, absolutely loved the car... and hated it too, lol. Best driving car I have driven. 

Yours looks top notch too! How many miles?


----------



## Stumper

This is mine!

Only had it a couple of weeks but liking it so far. I'm planning on giving it a good detail but need to wait until I've got some time off.


----------



## Alex_225

How could I resist........


----------



## magpieV6

mmmmmm, lovely!


----------



## Alex_225

You gotta love a nice RenaultSport! 

Here's the Mrs Twingo 133 as well...


----------



## toomanycitroens

Not so much cheeky, more of a grumpy grandad!










It will look after all those pocket rockets for you though.


----------



## CleanCar99

Alex_225 said:


> How could I resist........


What is the black thing on the bonnet at the front?


----------



## alfajim

nice renault action. miss my 19 and 172cup.


----------



## Alex_225

kybert said:


> What is the black thing on the bonnet at the front?


That's a bonnet bra, designed to minimize chips on the bonnet.

I've actually got a full front end mask for it now though! :thumb:


----------



## Maggi200

Alex_225 rides a gimpface?

I LOVE your 225 alex, best colour by far. I'd have an inferno any day of the week over LY however nice LY is...

It was after chatting with you this time last year I went and bought my 133 if you remember!

Mine and carrie's cars: (cos I'm a pic whore)


----------



## 7MAT

Here's my own Clio; click image for larger pic :thumb:


----------



## Alex_225

Haha I do indeed have a big orange gimp!

I couldn't resist the inferno colour, it was just 'the' colour for the Phase I 225. All the press shots and review pictures were inferno so it had to be done. I got my 225 new in 2006 so it's a very late Phase I but with a Euro IV engine instead of Euro III and a few other Phase II touches. 

Liquid yellow is a lovely colour though, it's 'the' colour of the R26 Meganes. I reckon Capsicum red or Glacier white are the colours for the Twingo 133s! 

Looks good with the graffiti in the background by the way mate.


----------



## dazzyb

same old pics i always use. will get new ones soon


----------



## J3FVW

Here's mine. The poor lad has been gathering dust in the garage since the beginning of August as I've not had the time to spend on him  once the garage is all sorted and he's de-SORN'd it will be getting some serious love. Big plans for this year funds permitting :thumb:


----------



## markdraper

Here are a few of the french fancies owned in our family from one time or another.

My first one, after a little altercation.









My wifes kids mobile.









My go kart









Now we have a proper taxi, 807, but I will put up a picture later.


----------



## losi_8_boy

New Reg


----------



## jamie crookston

MatrixGuy said:


> Jamie, LOVE your Williams 1. I owned a Williams 2 from 2007-2011, absolutely loved the car... and hated it too, lol. Best driving car I have driven.
> 
> Yours looks top notch too! How many miles?


Cheers mate. I'm sure i've seen you on williamsclio before. Its only got 80k on the clock. I'm in the middle of restoring it at the moment. They are fantastic to drive. Like the 5 gtt they are drivers cars. They can be a pain in the .... also. But thats Renaults in general


----------



## G3 Matt

Couple of the front of mine to show off.


----------



## CliveP

Some lovely looking cars...

I never thought I'd be in a 'French' post, but I'm very pleased I am, love this little baby, a modern Citroen....
















Regards,
Clive.


----------



## magpieV6

thats really special Clive, whats it like compared to the seat?


----------



## CliveP

Hi Dawn,

Thank You.

Yours always looks the dog's whatsits for sure!

Hard to do a 'real' comparison between the Leon FR and the DS3 - surprisingly to me the Citroen still feels quite 'VW'-ish in its drive...

But it's a completely different beast to the Leon, over a second quicker 0-60 and feels like 'raw power' if you put your foot down.... I am more cautious of it in the slightest of icy weather though as it slipped away from me when I least expected it (my mid life crisis driving was instantly replaced with nearly 30 years driving experience instantly and I got it back)....

I liked the Leon (well I only had four!), but the looks make the DS3 win though, it's a head turner, someone stopped behind me in a parking space this week only to ask all about it, etc....the DRLs are just drawling....it's just a lovely toy, a 'what the hell I'm middle aged, what am I doing?' toy!

Hopefully sometime I will be in Wycombe sometime and can pop it round to the air field to say Hi to you!

Regards,
Clive


----------



## SurGie

G3 Matt said:


> Couple of the front of mine to show off.


I like these pics, what alloys/size are they ?

They look like strong alloys.

How do you load pictures here, mine only seem to be via a link ?


----------



## dazzyb

7MAT said:


> Here's my own Clio; click image for larger pic :thumb:


any pics of the interior??
love trophy seats


----------



## Maggi200

Agreed. The trendlines in the trophy are lovely! I want some for the 133


----------



## st33ly

Mine 









Then to this









Wish I never sold it. Not the fastest car i've owned but on a country road nothing could touch it. My mate in his CSL could not get rid of me and they are my dream cars!


----------



## Lee.GTi180

My old GTI 180. Cracking car and I wish I didn't have to drive 500 miles a week so I could still have it


----------



## Louise

This is mine


----------



## Aucky

Click


----------



## magpieV6

st33ly said:


> Mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then to this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish I never sold it. Not the fastest car i've owned but on a country road nothing could touch it. My mate in his CSL could not get rid of me and they are my dream cars!


Thats stunning mate, how comes she's gone?



Aucky said:


> Click


Love it Aucky, the wheels are mint. Sell me your seats eh


----------



## 7MAT

dazzyb said:


> any pics of the interior??
> love trophy seats


Here's some more pics.

































And some more hi-res images, click to view larger image!


----------



## Aucky

magpieV6 said:


> Love it Aucky, the wheels are mint. Sell me your seats eh


Thanks.

Swap them for the v6? You can use them as living room furniture then.


----------



## dazzyb

Lovely lookg car mat. Wish I has waited a bit longer and got a trophy. 
U need an alloy footrest pedal in it tho


----------



## magpieV6

Aucky said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Swap them for the v6? You can use them as living room furniture then.


flol, cheers although I would kinda like them in the vee 

One day! :thumb:


----------



## HendyR5

Here's a few off my little french rocket.....


----------



## 7MAT

dazzyb said:


> Lovely lookg car mat. Wish I has waited a bit longer and got a trophy.
> U need an alloy footrest pedal in it tho


Thanks, she will be up for sale next month if interested?

Matt


----------



## dazzyb

7MAT said:


> Thanks, she will be up for sale next month if interested?
> 
> Matt


Might be mate. Pm me wen u decide to sell and I will see wot funds are like at the time


----------



## padge

One with white wheels.


----------



## nick3814

A few of my Renaultsport 250


----------



## hiltonben

My French one!!!


----------



## G3 Matt

SurGie said:


> I like these pics, what alloys/size are they ?
> 
> They look like strong alloys.
> 
> How do you load pictures here, mine only seem to be via a link ?


They are a replica of the Speedline Group A rally wheel, as found on the old 306 Maxi's, clio maxi kit cars of the mid to late nineties, now made to special order by Compomotive. To give them their proper name they are Compomotive VLM1670's, in 7x16" with the correct Et18 306 offset.:thumb:


----------



## magpieV6

some stunning cars here guys, keep em coming!


----------



## stuy180

Here is my little 206 I bought in 2004 as an ex demo from main dealer...


----------



## magpieV6

ooh great pics & love the colour of your alloys


----------



## Louise

I'll have a new picture on Sunday


----------



## acrebo

I've been out of the French car game for a while now but still frequent CS and have a soft spot for the little beasts:


----------



## magpieV6

Brilliant! A man after my own heart! Just been looking for gti's & 172's on PH's!


----------



## jamie crookston

Acrebo. You're 172 cup was a beaut.


----------



## jamie crookston

nick3814 said:


> a few of my renaultsport 250


stunning!!


----------



## magpieV6

its just those alloys that hurt my eyes! The car itself is stunning.


----------



## Sponge89

Heres my 206! Sorry about the poor quality of the photos - took them with my phone which isnt the best...




























Managed to get a quick clean in before the snow hit!


----------



## jaykay001

My Clio 200


----------



## Mr yella

Be rude not to now i've found this thread ...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## JMorty

7MAT said:


> Thanks, she will be up for sale next month if interested?
> 
> Matt


I'm all over that, I'd be up for looking into that...need to get away from zee Germans and back to the french...
















:thumb:


----------



## Louise

My new 182...


----------



## jamie crookston

Looks a good one Louise. Where about in Edinburgh are you?


----------



## bidderman1969

one of my old beastie's










another one of them



















oooh, another










latest project


----------



## jamie crookston

Nice. About time we seen some tasty 19 16v cars. The chamade is a beauty


----------



## bidderman1969

jamie crookston said:


> Nice. About time we seen some tasty 19 16v cars. The chamade is a beauty


*WAS* a beauty, unfortunately, its not anymore, its been chavved since then, however, the chap who has it now says he's going to get it back upto that standard.............. we shall see


----------



## composite

C2 vts engine,bronze valve guides,double valve springs,newman phase 3 cams,adjustable vernier pulley,emerald engine management,4branch manifold,de-cat,stainless,custom inlet,gas flowed ported and skimmed head,uprated torsion bar,ebc grooved discs and mintex 1144 pads,spax coilovers,rose jointed wishbones,plus alot more........181.2bhp


----------



## Emz_197

My sisters car



















Hubby's Clio 172



















My Clio 197


----------



## magpieV6

very very nice emz! Wish I had my 197 in red, they look epic! 

lovely flamer, does hubby want to sell it?


----------



## Wozza86

My 182.


----------



## evojkp

Only had this a just under a fortnight. Thought I'd share...


IMG_1237-1 by evojkp, on Flickr


IMG_1236-1 by evojkp, on Flickr


IMG_1232-1 by evojkp, on Flickr


----------



## magpieV6

Lovely rb!

And lovely 250 ! Some epic motors on here


----------



## Divine

Missing her


----------



## PugIain

Time for some proper cars then,
Mine,407 136 XLine saloon.









My old car I just sold to my brother
406 1.8 LX,just ticked over 100k and still as sweet as a nut.


----------



## Emz_197

magpieV6 said:


> very very nice emz! Wish I had my 197 in red, they look epic!
> 
> lovely flamer, does hubby want to sell it?


Thank you  I don't think hubby wants to sell it, it took us a while to find the right one and luckily this one was only about 30 mins away. We had considered selling it but it's been so reliable that it doesn't make sense to sell it as the next car we buy could well be a lemon.


----------



## Louise

My 182s - the RB went away today


----------



## magpieV6

LY is far nicer!


----------



## Dan1587

Just seen them two on CS. Loving the LY


----------



## Louise

magpieV6 said:


> LY is far nicer!


I agree, only took me 4 years to buy one though


----------



## XxHarDinGxX

IMG_0529 by Joe_Harding, on Flickr


----------



## dazzyb

magpieV6 said:


> LY is far nicer!


I agree too, wish they weren't so hard to find

Ur one looks lovely louise


----------



## jimbob800

my new car love it


----------



## Ads

How quickly did anyone else see the person in the back seat? freaked me out a bit!:lol:


----------



## CliveP

Looks great JimBob......
Welcome from the DS3 club!

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## jamie crookston

Ads said:


> How quickly did anyone else see the person in the back seat? freaked me out a bit!:lol:


+1 freaked me too.


----------



## Richy!!!

My Pug 207 HDI GT


----------



## swordjo

My 172 Cup... which I sold a few weeks ago


----------



## Ian_R




----------



## Ruan

Sadly after the bumper got mangled by a badger, it needs new foglights and a new bumper


----------



## Rotrax

Stunning cars, great to some blasts from the past.

Here are some pics of my frenchies:thumb:

1st one can't seem to find the rest.








As a result of the above accident I ended up with this one


----------



## Sapphire

My very rare Two Tone VTS, Which i sadly sold/swapped for my V70R a few weeks back.


----------



## weejp

Your not the only one missing their French fancies............

Just sold my 1.9 in January and I do miss it but....









not as much as I miss my low mileage 1.6









my first 205 gti in steel grey









my sensible Dturbo 206









my rather lethargic 1.4 306


----------



## davidc1987




----------



## Morty130971

Here's a few of pictures of mine:




























I have since added the F1 decals to the front and rear but haven't had a chance or time to take some more photo's.


----------



## moxy89

built for one reason and one reason only, lived at 7250rpm that thing


----------



## vince

Vive la france!

You cant have a french car thread without a quirky Citroen in it 


















































My 95 Xantia diesel, 145K on the clock and still holding its own :thumb:


----------



## Rowan83

^^That looks ultra immaculate!! :argie:


----------



## alfajim




----------



## Jordi

My 182.


----------



## moono16v

Taken with my iphone


----------



## J4Y

Well ive posted in the Subaru and Ford topics so i thought its only right i post here as my very first car was a 205 1.4 XS. Loved that car to bits!!









My next encounter with a French car wasnt until a few years later when i got a 206 GTI









And my current Gti 180


----------



## lesley2337

ooooooo a chance to show off the clio! 





































the other one... still engine-less at the moment










old ones




























twins!


----------



## Thug Pug

I know this thread is a bit old but here is a couple of pics of my 205 CTI with its original 22 year old paint!!!

























And my 405 MI16x4

















Rab E.


----------



## pringles1984

here a few of mine


----------



## jbenekeorr

Thought i'd better post up my Frenchies - Had cars in my Gran's field from age 11 (cracking fun), 3 of the 4 were french, and my two actual road cars have both been French. Not a particular fan of French motors but they just seem to have come along and been best for what i wanted!

Hope I don't get flamed for not being very nice to the field cars! But look at it like this - they were all under £100 and not roadworthy, ready to be scrapped so I extended their life and gave them a good send off!

From the beginning - I had a 1985 Renault 5 TL, no pics but it was £100 and pants :lol: Had a rather serious electrical problem so went to the scrappers after a year of fun.

Second was a 1990 Peugeot 205 XS 1.4, I still maintain this is my favourite car i've ever had - it was £30 and didn't have a lot wrong with it as far as i could tell! Too fast for the field though as it just spun the power away. Eventually went as it just used so much petrol. Really regret getting rid! Scrapped it for £40 taken away 









Then i got a dirty diesel - 1993 Renault Clio 1.9D. It definitely got the most thrashed of all of them as it was just so damn slow!! Had a lot of fun in it, the brakes stopped working, the steering had about half a turn of play in it and the engine didn't turn off without being stalled so it was a BIT of a deathtrap! Engine never missed a beat though. I often used it for carting wood around and even dragging a massive bit of tree once! I can't tell you how many times it ended up in a hedge!

How it arrived









It ran so clean... 









How it left 









And then were the road legal ones -

2000 Renault Megane Coupe 1.6 16v - My 'first' car (@French car show 2011)









Or in its standard pose...









And my current car - Another Megane Coupe! Even kept my alloys on it 
(+ added extra free finger over the top of the lens for good measure)









You'd think i'd learnt my lesson by now


----------



## scott90

A couple from last weekend, my RS clio 182


----------



## Junior Bear

Mine after a quick wash on Friday










And the mrs's after a much needed detail on Saturday, wish I'd of got some before photos.


----------



## Condieboy

My current French tinny:


IMG_3843 by CraigCondie, on Flickr


----------



## James_R

Quick one of my latest addition to the family


----------



## arbth703

My diesel 405



















My old megane RT


----------



## composite




----------



## jamie crookston

My brothers new Clio trophy....









and another of my 225 cup


----------



## Niknok

Here's my cheeky french number...


----------



## jamie crookston

Stunning 200 you have mate.


----------



## wanner69




----------



## jamie crookston

Now we're talking. Love the 250's in white!


----------



## wanner69

jamie crookston said:


> Now we're talking. Love the 250's in white!


Thanks mate, came from a FN2 Type R but i'm loving this.


----------



## sam2604

Heres Polly 


























1997 106 GTI


----------



## jamie crookston

sam2604 said:


> Heres Polly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1997 106 GTI


Thats stunningly clean! Hats off to you.


----------



## sam2604

thank you very much i do try to keep her looking tidy


----------



## Pugben308

This was my old 207









Now have this









And a reflection pic from today's detail


----------



## StephGTi

My 207 GTi


----------



## VenomUK

The Missus loves her french cars, I wont show her this thread with the Sport V6 she'll go mad for it!

Here a are a few pics of her current car, She did have a 106 Rally and Saxo untill she got the Twingo and then sold that for a RS Clio 197.


----------



## magpieV6

awesome motors peoples! keep em coming


----------



## Black-Hawk

.....


----------



## Gretsch-drummer




----------



## Black-Hawk




----------



## Alex_225

There's some great cars in this thread, I do love a good French motor! Spied a nice little Twingo Gordini in here too 

Here's s few pics of my recent French purchase after having a few little bits of bodywork were sorted.


----------



## mechrepairs

My French beast, 306 supercharged rallye


















My 205 gti6


























Work van










I like French stuff.

Carl


----------



## Gretsch-drummer

mechrepairs said:


> My French beasts
> Carl


A supercharged rallye

A 6'ed 205

A van on Lions

??WHAAAT??

NICE collection!


----------



## mechrepairs

Gretsch-drummer said:


> A supercharged rallye
> 
> A 6'ed 205
> 
> A van on Lions
> 
> ??WHAAAT??
> 
> NICE collection!


I read all that in a Roy walker accent.

Carl


----------



## -J-




----------



## magpieV6

nice nice! very nice!


----------



## nicole*

Lots of clio's in here 
I've had 4 frenchies  
My two prettiest..
VTR - audi ibis white








VTS - rare two tone 

















and the other half's current project ( i bought and chose this one so have a soft spot for her )
106 xsi


----------



## Gretsch-drummer

^Love that S1!!


----------



## Nozza

My Old Saxo, which I loved to bits, never put a wheel wrong









The C4, not been impressed with it, but it was cheap and had to ferry kids about in


----------



## cossierick

My old V, but any excuise for a pic .lol



















rick


----------



## magpieV6

cossierick said:


> My old V, but any excuise for a pic .lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rick


ooooooohhhhhhhhhhh :argie::argie:

How long did you have her & how come you parted!?

:thumb:


----------



## withoutabix

Heres mine


----------



## cossierick

magpieV6 said:


> ooooooohhhhhhhhhhh :argie::argie:
> 
> How long did you have her & how come you parted!?
> 
> :thumb:


I got her when she was 3months old.

I wasnt planning on getting one i just spotted an add online to book a test drive, so i booked i and when i turned up i couldnt beleve it was ly, i didnt even no at that 
time they did that colour. 
I went for the test drive and loved it, two days later i had the funds in place and purchaced her. Wot a lovley day.

As to why i sold her, stupidity i think. I wish i still had it now but supose i wouldnt of had my dream porsche etc .

Rick

ps your looks stunning


----------



## magpieV6

cheers mate, I love liquid yellow on the vee. Yours looked mint! 

Feel free to add more pics!


----------



## Pugnut

:thumb:


----------



## Alan W

My original Clio Williams, No. 399 of 400.

Sold a few years ago with only 16K miles for a lot of money although I wish I hadn't! 

Alan W


----------



## Junior Bear

Alan W said:


> My original Clio Williams, No. 399 of 400.
> 
> Sold a few years ago with only 16K miles for a lot of money although I wish I hadn't!
> 
> Alan W


Oooft beauty.

Cheeky I know, but how much?

Interested to see how much a minter costs


----------



## paulzie1979

My old Gti-6 : ( Miss it!


----------



## jamie crookston

Alan W said:


> My original Clio Williams, No. 399 of 400.
> 
> Sold a few years ago with only 16K miles for a lot of money although I wish I hadn't!
> 
> Alan W


Lovely. Hope my one looks that good when its all done


----------



## Maggi200

Are any of these beauties gonna be soaking up the weather at fcs this weekend?


----------



## -J-

maggi133 said:


> Are any of these beauties gonna be soaking up the weather at fcs this weekend?


Yep, I'm up there on Cliosport. I think you could be right with the 'soaking up' part judging by the weather reports!


----------



## nicole*

On the saxp stand with mine  in a pretty random place compared to everyone else aha

As above, the weathers sounding pretty awful  
be nice to see if it's any better this year having it at donnington though


----------



## Buxton

My beast


----------



## magpieV6

Boooootiful!


----------



## robtech

white citroen cx 22trs
blue Citroen cx gti turbo 2
citroen ax 1.1....wow 
my blue peugeot 205 xs that a pratt that i took it too to get re sprayed wrecked it....not happy

i like my french cars but am now driving a mk1 golf convertible and a fiat seicento abarth sporting ( the fiat is the most fun car ive owned since ax..the 205 i never really liked that much..prefered the ax


----------



## sensualt101

heres a pic of my current french car










and a couple i used to own


----------



## magpieV6

lovely! keep em comin


----------



## Walton

Some nice cars, Gotta love the 5gtt :thumb:

Walton


----------



## jim23496

some of you may have already seen it but here's my current friench hottie 

























1989 205 XL 1.1


----------



## J4Y

Robtech- Is that blue 205 a 1.4 xs? My first was an xs. Love it to bits!!!


----------



## fpan

Very nice, keep the coming.

nick_mcuk, your 205 looks mint!

Here's mine


----------



## Focusaddict

nick_mcuk said:


> Oh then of course there is Molly the MI16....really must take her out for a drive this weekend!!!


Two of my fav Pugs..MI16 and 305 GTI (is that 1.9?)....only had the 405 in GLX form, what's it like to rug [ahem] I mean drive?:driver::lol:


----------



## nick_mcuk

fpan said:


> Very nice, keep the coming.
> 
> nick_mcuk, your 205 looks mint!
> 
> Here's mine


She is getting there....I still have a monster list of things I want to do!



Focusaddict said:


> Two of my fav Pugs..MI16 and 305 GTI (is that 1.9?)....only had the 405 in GLX form, what's it like to rug [ahem] I mean drive?:driver::lol:


405 is ok she is a bit tired now though having covered 200k+ miles...still goes well but have plans for the winter when she is having a rebuilt and lightly modded GTI-6 engine and box fitted. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fpan

Is your 205 a daily driver?


----------



## nick_mcuk

fpan said:


> Is your 205 a daily driver?


Good god no!!! She is a 6 moths of the year, doesn't go out in the wet, lives in a nice dry garage kinda girl!

Don't get me wrong she gets properly used when she goes our (done the ring, cadwell park, coombe in her) but I would not want to use a 205 every day!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wout_RS

withoutabix said:


> Heres mine


damn looks so good in red!
i'm in love! :argie:


----------



## Tank

Old c2 vtr









Old saxo vtr









New c2 vts loeb edition


----------



## Lowiepete

About time there was a thread for the Francophiles (ducks). Some smart 
metal on show so far. There was me worrying that I might be a bit late for 
the party, but having gone through every post, this is still the first Laguna.
I present my 205GT, aka Tia's Taxi...




























...and some nice curves and cream leather inside too









Regards,
Steve


----------



## jamie crookston

The laguna coupe is a beautiful car


----------



## Kiashuma

Thug Pug said:


> I know this thread is a bit old but here is a couple of pics of my 205 CTI with its original 22 year old paint!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my 405 MI16x4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rab E.


Love the 405 mi16x4, yours looks fantastic. Just seen one on gumtree for sale for £450! Needs a lot of work but i didnt realise how rare they are, only 6 on the road and 23 on sorn left. If i had the mechanical know how i would snap it up in a min!


----------



## Thug Pug

The 4x4 parts like the transfer box are a bit soft and are getting very hard to come by now (I have a spare gearbox and transfer box) so getting hold of parts you may need would be the hard bit.

Rab E.


----------



## Kiashuma

Thug Pug said:


> The 4x4 parts like the transfer box are a bit soft and are getting very hard to come by now (I have a spare gearbox and transfer box) so getting hold of parts you may need would be the hard bit.
> 
> Rab E.


I thought parts would be hard to come by, just love the cars and thought the one needed saved. High miles on it 14000 but new engine it said 58000 ago.


----------



## Thug Pug

Mine has 154,000 on it and use it to tow my Autograss 205 and (touch wood) has not let me down yet. Is the one for sale in Bo,ness?

Rab E.


----------



## nick3814

Thug Pug said:


> Mine has 154,000 on it and use it to tow my Autograss 205 and (touch wood) has not let me down yet. Is the one for sale in Bo,ness?
> 
> Rab E.


Rab, that 205 is superb mate, just superb. Love seeing old motors that look like new


----------



## Kiashuma

Thug Pug said:


> Mine has 154,000 on it and use it to tow my Autograss 205 and (touch wood) has not let me down yet. Is the one for sale in Bo,ness?
> 
> Rab E.


Yes, thats the one, do you know the car?


----------



## magpieV6

Lowiepete said:


> About time there was a thread for the Francophiles (ducks). Some smart
> metal on show so far. There was me worrying that I might be a bit late for
> the party, but having gone through every post, this is still the first Laguna.
> I present my 205GT, aka Tia's Taxi...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and some nice curves and cream leather inside too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Steve


Loves these! The **** looks so good!


----------



## Lowiepete

bump - have we exhausted all the available french metal already?

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Junior Bear

My dads r26 after I have it a detail


----------



## chud786

My DS4


----------



## alexj

This post brings me back to the 80's ! 

Was given a lift a few times by this maniac friend with a Renault Five GT Turbo

It felt dangerously quick at the time !


----------



## Thug Pug

Kiashuma said:


> Yes, thats the one, do you know the car?


Don't know the car but know the person that was selling it mate. p.s. mine's is now for sale as a new Peugeot project on the way.

Rab E.


----------



## PugIain

Lowiepete said:


> bump - have we exhausted all the available french metal already?
> 
> Regards,
> Steve


Do you really want me to post pictures of my car?
I dont normally need asking lol.


----------



## Bigcheese1664

Got to add my DS3



































































With big brother










17" 'Bellones' ooh er










Callipers painted , logo added


















Interior
































​


----------



## georgey2011

206 GTi


----------



## .Z.R.

Ibiza 2012 by PSJHodgson, on Flickr

..aahhh ****.. I mean..

My old 182

182 by PSJHodgson, on Flickr

Current daily..

Dci by PSJHodgson, on Flickr

And a few of my mates..

ClioSport Shoot by PSJHodgson, on Flickr


----------



## Kane.

My 1.4 106 Sport in Sundance Yellow


----------



## BondRS

Here is my Miss French


----------



## vince

My old car is on here somewhere.......









Id really taken the Xantia as far as anyone could go with one so it was recently sold on and a new project bought  It hasnt been detailed yet at all and the paintwork is shocking in some places but its a phenomenal machine and achingly stylish :argie:


----------



## jomo

My 306 S16 at Pugfest many years ago.


----------



## Pugben308

ill keep this alive by adding a few updated pics


----------



## PugIain

vince said:


>


Ace and Ace.And a C6 :argie:


----------



## lesley2337

few from todays quick clean


----------



## MattR

My little 106.... Needs a proper detail at some point.



















Its a proper home built weapon, around 360bhp


----------



## T.D.K

Lowiepete said:


> About time there was a thread for the Francophiles (ducks). Some smart
> metal on show so far. There was me worrying that I might be a bit late for
> the party, but having gone through every post, this is still the first Laguna.
> I present my 205GT, aka Tia's Taxi...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and some nice curves and cream leather inside too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Steve


IIRC this is one of the models that Renault are axing from their showrooms - such a shame it's a lovely looking machine.

Looks well looked after too :thumb:


----------



## alfajim

yeah you'll only be able to get clios and meganes soon.


----------



## lesley2337

MattR said:


> My little 106.... Needs a proper detail at some point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a proper home built weapon, around 360bhp


what you done to it then??


----------



## JwilliamsM

you won't meet many people who hates french cars more than me.............but this thread has started to change my mind!

always like sporty clios and 5's, love the 205 gti's, dont mind the 106 rallye and 306 rallye/gti 6

shame you don't see many 405 mi16's about, if in fact, any

i remember when i was about 6 my parents bought a white K reg 405, then a marone L reg facelift 405, and in the brochures were the mi16 i love them was telling them to buy one of those instead lol

i bet that 360bhp 106 flies! a mate of a mate had a highly tuned seat ibiza cupra with circa 330 bhp, that thing could keep up with 911's ha


----------



## Thug Pug

Just for you my 405 MI 16x4


----------



## MattR

lesley2337 said:


> what you done to it then??


Forged rods and pistons, head slightly ported and polished, bigger inlet valves, reprofiled cams, Owens GT2868 HTA (basically BTCC turbo), Equal length manifold, alloy inlet manifold, the list doesnt end lol.

Then 3 way adjustable suspension, billet 4 pot calipers from a prodrive impreza rally car, 12 point cage etc etc.



jayz_son said:


> you won't meet many people who hates french cars more than me.............but this thread has started to change my mind!
> 
> always like sporty clios and 5's, love the 205 gti's, dont mind the 106 rallye and 306 rallye/gti 6
> 
> shame you don't see many 405 mi16's about, if in fact, any
> 
> i remember when i was about 6 my parents bought a white K reg 405, then a marone L reg facelift 405, and in the brochures were the mi16 i love them was telling them to buy one of those instead lol
> 
> i bet that 360bhp 106 flies! a mate of a mate had a highly tuned seat ibiza cupra with circa 330 bhp, that thing could keep up with 911's ha


It doesnt hang about, managed to see off 2 911 turbos at Snetterton 300 a couple of weeks back.


----------



## lesley2337

MattR said:


> Forged rods and pistons, head slightly ported and polished, bigger inlet valves, reprofiled cams, Owens GT2868 HTA (basically BTCC turbo), Equal length manifold, alloy inlet manifold, the list doesnt end lol.
> 
> Then 3 way adjustable suspension, billet 4 pot calipers from a prodrive impreza rally car, 12 point cage etc etc.


sounds good! is that RR proven? epic amount of power in a little car


----------



## JwilliamsM

Thug Pug said:


> Just for you my 405 MI 16x4


love that, i remember my parents one was also white with the same spoiler, for its day it looked the business


----------



## MattR

lesley2337 said:


> sounds good! is that RR proven? epic amount of power in a little car


Yeah, it was mapped on the rollers at Atspeed Racing in Rayleigh, I have the graph at home. Made 310 at around 6500 at 23psi, rev limit is 7600, it might get a set of different cams over winter so should see 330+ at the wheels with ease judgeing by what others have made 

I want to keep it as clean as possible but the priority is giving it death on track


----------



## Guest

My 2nd car way back in 2007.


----------



## RegisRR

my old 172 cup just before i sold it


----------



## Junior Bear

How did you find the hankook v12's?


Not sure I like mine. Not long had them on though


----------



## RegisRR

i found them pretty good tbh, plenty of grip in the dry and pretty planted in the wet also, had a few mates runnin these on 172/182's and never got any bad cop 2 b fair


----------



## jamie crookston

For a 52 plate the 172 cup is in great condition. Regret selling it?


----------



## jamie crookston

My new megane. Still to be corrected. Its a 175 lux with cup pack
























When old meets new


----------



## magpieV6

Thats a beut Jamie. Lol how many RS' now!?


----------



## magpieV6

Few of the 172 from yesterday. Lowered on coilovers, 182 ff wheels wearing sexy new Toyo Proxies thanks to Alex at ecc 

Still waiting to be corrected, just cant be bothered atm!


----------



## jamie crookston

magpieV6 said:


> Thats a beut Jamie. Lol how many RS' now!?


oh overall i'm on rs No7 Currently i've got the 175, 182 trophy and the williams. Its a disease I tell ya! haha The flamer is looking good. Liking it on the 182 ff wheels. Flame red has always been a fav colour for an RS for me


----------



## magpieV6

jamie crookston said:


> oh overall i'm on rs No7 Currently i've got the 175, 182 trophy and the williams. Its a disease I tell ya! haha The flamer is looking good. Liking it on the 182 ff wheels. Flame red has always been a fav colour for an RS for me


You still got the inferno? And I had no idea you had a trophy! Pics


----------



## jamie crookston

I'll tell you what happened. I recently changed my job role and i'm driving alot more now. I sold the inferno to my brother and bought myself a 318 edition m sport. (this was 4 weeks ago) The beemer ended up being alot of rubbish. Hated it. Anyway my brother was struggling to shift his trophy so I ended up taking it. Last week I seen the 175 for sale. Went to the garage where the 175 was for sale and they were happy to take the beemer of my hands and in exchange I ended up in another RS. Couldn't be happier!!


----------



## magpieV6

flippin eck! Details on the trophy & pics needed


----------



## [email protected]

Darent show mine


----------



## danzman1991




----------



## losi_8_boy




----------



## magpieV6

mmmmm lovely boys


----------



## Junior Bear

magpieV6 said:


> Few of the 172 from yesterday. Lowered on coilovers, 182 ff wheels wearing sexy new Toyo Proxies thanks to Alex at ecc
> 
> Still waiting to be corrected, just cant be bothered atm!


I've got to get one in this colour next!

What coilies?


----------



## jamie crookston

Its up for sale if your interested Dawn??


----------



## Junior Bear

Awwww man that trophy is a beauty👌👌


Swap and cash you way?


----------



## jamie crookston

Junior Bear said:


> Awwww man that trophy is a beauty&#55357;&#56396;&#55357;&#56396;
> 
> Swap and cash you way?


If I was in the market for another car I may have gave it some thought. But I need to sell it to finish my williams off


----------



## Junior Bear

What are the details?


Sorry if this is all OT


----------



## jamie crookston

My wifes clio initiale with 140k on the clock


----------



## XxHarDinGxX

Seen as though I've just got it on the road 


IMG_4025 by Joe_Harding, on Flickr


IMG_4008 by Joe_Harding, on Flickr


IMG_3997 by Joe_Harding, on Flickr


IMG_4010 by Joe_Harding, on Flickr


----------



## magpieV6

jamie crookston said:


> My wifes clio initiale with 140k on the clock


That looks mint for her age! Whats the milage? :doublesho


----------



## jamie crookston

140,000. Only paid £500 for it.


----------



## cossierick

This is my new frenchie , do you think i needs some tlc !!! lol

Rick


----------



## gotamintvtr

Seems to be all clips but here's my frenchie that I miss loads.


----------



## jamie crookston

cossierick said:


> This is my new frenchie , do you think i needs some tlc !!! lol
> 
> Rick


Do go on!! Project?


----------



## Anni96

Not posted here in a long time.


----------



## block

Anni96 said:


> Not posted here in a long time.


Nice silverstone. I'm not a fan of silver cars usually but 200's look nice in silver.


----------



## cossierick

jamie crookston said:


> Do go on!! Project?


Wel times are hard now with growing family's etc but i was still wanting somthing to mess with, then this came up bumped so ive taken a gamble. 
Il get some pics up and try do a build thread in the resto section.

rick


----------



## Trophy#185




----------



## harry289

My Saxo VTS


----------



## wanna veccy

heres mine.


----------



## kh904

nick_mcuk said:


> This is as you all know my baby....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently looks like this and is being fully restored....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh then of course there is Molly the MI16....really must take her out for a drive this weekend!!!


Some nice Pugs Nick! :thumb:

I loved the 205 GTI's, and my dad used to have a 406 SRI (in white) many years ago!
Ahhh the memories!
What sort of cost & time is involved in fully restoring a car like a 205 GTI?

I've personally got a 406 coupe, externally looking a bit tired (but not too bad for a 12 year old car). Mechanically it's sound, but find that i'm replacing parts a bit more frequently which can be difficult when specific parts are scarce & out of production!


----------



## jamie crookston

Trophy#185 said:


>


Is it standard or have you done anything to it?


----------



## Ramigojag

First saxo VTR



















206 GTi 180 (underrated car)



















Now Megane 225


----------



## Frans D

My company car; a Citroën C5 Break Service.



















I've seen only once another Break Service overhere, a grey one.
We have special rules regarding loading height, that's why it has the raised roof.


----------



## jamie crookston

Now Megane 225

















[/QUOTE]

How do you find the Megane?


----------



## Trophy#185

jamie crookston said:


> Is it standard or have you done anything to it?


Some tweaks here and there aimed towards track work. Engine pretty much standard suspension refurbished and replaced so like new with few uprated parts like solid top mounts, engine mounts and polybushes.


----------



## welsh.Z.S.

my lil pug
































apoligies for the crap pics


----------



## Wentworth Man

*She's French, red and dead sexy*

Mine...well 'ers


----------



## Ratchet

Only ever owned 2 french IIRC.

Saxo was owned first, bought from a scrapyard and put back on the road. (Never did a build thread unfortunantly).










Kept it for about 7 months then up graded to this




























Done few bits to her so far but still more to do.


----------



## welsh.Z.S.




----------



## Jamie_M

My old VTS built her up from stock! <3



















Bay originally looked like this;





































My 180


----------



## magpieV6

very nice, any more?


----------



## d7ve_b

Brrmm brrmm


----------



## Steven878

Hers a couple of older pics of my Renault megane R26...


----------



## magpieV6

Oooh hello!


----------



## Steven878

Some really nice cars in this thread 

Black clio v6 on first post looks amazing!

Also didn't realise how many of the meganesport members are on here...


----------



## Kotsos




----------



## nimburs

my two:


----------



## laurieballard




----------



## Guest

nick_mcuk said:


> This is as you all know my baby....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently looks like this and is being fully restored....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh then of course there is Molly the MI16....really must take her out for a drive this weekend!!!


Mate of mine had a 2.5 with the MI16 in it. what a machine.


----------



## Wout_RS

nimburs said:


> my two:


two beauties:doublesho


----------



## nimburs

:car: thanks


----------



## JMorty

nimburs said:


> my two:


:argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie:


----------



## jamie crookston

Steven878 said:


> Hers a couple of older pics of my Renault megane R26...


I recognise that car. Epic machine!!


----------



## rallye_mat

S2 Indigo Blue 106 Rallye


























Replaced with this 182 FF


----------



## Jonathanmarsh24

Not a great pic! Not even clean... Here you go anyway


----------



## Maggi200

nimburs said:


> my two:


Crying out for a cup spoiler on the 133!


----------



## nimburs

No way can't stand the cup spoiler, looks out of place to me.


----------



## Maggi200

Might be bias 


















Love it!


----------



## nimburs

hmmm doesn't look too bad actually, only seen an anthracte one on a red 133, I will stick with standard.


----------



## BelgianR26

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## withoutabix




----------



## Hasan1

This is an old pic from 1997


----------



## B17BLG

every french car needs one of these


----------



## Hasan1

B17BLG said:


> and there best friends


:lol: not for me I could take it apart and put it back together again in a day


----------



## B17BLG

Hasan1 said:


> :lol: not for me I could take it apart and put it back together again in a day


:lol: same thing


----------



## jamie crookston

B17BLG said:


> every french car needs one of these


Even so, least there not expensive to fix unlike there German neighbours. Quite ironic that the AA van in the picture is a renault!!


----------



## Ashley_197

My 1st Frenchy was a Saxo, very basic and luckily no pics

2nd was this 197.









Sold that after 8 months to save money.
Ended up with this Beauty of a 172.









And now I'm back in a 197 after a foray into Italian car ownership.
This time it's a 197 R27 F1.









Pictures aren't great unfortunately.

Ashley.


----------



## Wout_RS

Ashley_197 said:


> My 1st Frenchy was a Saxo, very basic and luckily no pics
> 
> 2nd was this 197.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sold that after 8 months to save money.
> Ended up with this Beauty of a 172.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now I'm back in a 197 after a foray into Italian car ownership.
> This time it's a 197 R27 F1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures aren't great unfortunately.
> 
> Ashley.


very nice collection you have had already!


----------



## Teddy




----------



## scotty-boi

Here's mine---


----------



## magpieV6




----------



## Junior Bear

197 is such a fit car. What's the mpg?


----------



## TopSport+

Love this red twingo sport:argie::thumb:


----------



## Chris V6

I do like the 197 and the recaros are an excellent choice, looking good dawn


----------



## Ashley_197

Junior Bear said:


> 197 is such a fit car. What's the mpg?


MPG is averaging around 25!! Not great but then again it's not a car I'd expect to get high MPG from.
The 172/182's average around 35 though.


----------



## magpieV6

I've so far got 27mpg from the 197. 

Cheers guys


----------



## James_R

Mrs got 26mpg doing lots of stop start town driving in her 182.
I took it on a good run out at the weekend and got just over 40mpg. 

Tempted by a 197/200 tbh.


----------



## jamie crookston

magpieV6 said:


> I've so far got 27mpg from the 197.
> 
> Cheers guys


They really that bad?? I used to get between 35 - 40 in the 182 trophy


----------



## JwilliamsM

jamie crookston said:


> They really that bad?? I used to get between 35 - 40 in the 182 trophy


what i'd give for 27mpg:speechles


----------



## vince

vince said:


> My old car is on here somewhere.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Id really taken the Xantia as far as anyone could go with one so it was recently sold on and a new project bought  It hasnt been detailed yet at all and the paintwork is shocking in some places but its a phenomenal machine and achingly stylish :argie:


I thought id posted these up on here but it seems not.....So following on, the xm has had a lot of work on it now....the paintwork needs repainting but ive managed some decent results irrespectively...especially on the engine bay


----------



## chris_m182

Seems rude not to post:

My first french love, even though she broke my heart by breaking down quite frequently:










A brief fling:










My true love:










and the present:


----------



## jamie crookston

Nice collection you've had. The 250 is stunning


----------



## Greg

RenaultSport Clio Trophy by feirny, on Flickr


----------



## jamie crookston

Nice trophy. What number is it?


----------



## jim23496

My latest Frenchie  :argie:


----------



## Greg

jamie crookston said:


> nice trophy. What number is it?


#343.


----------



## YVE5

mine 


























and sometimes on 16" wheels


----------



## dave-g

been saving up for a trophy this year, after taking one for a 200mile trip about 4 years ago!

I love the 182s, and these are just that little bit more special :argie:


----------



## jamie crookston

Greg said:


> #343.


Cool. I had #142. sold it in the summer.


----------



## Greg

jamie crookston said:


> Cool. I had #142. sold it in the summer.


Relation to Stevo.C on ClioSport?

Had mine 2 years now and covered over 30k in it, love it to bits.


----------



## MarkTD

My 306!


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR

[PIC HEAVY POST!!! sorry]

I don't do french things (they smell funny) but the rest of my family do.

I bought and repaired this for my bro last year when he passed his test. Paid £200 for it.




























Got it looking like this for him.





































That overspray wasn't me, it came free with the bumper, and I repainted the wing and put a new bonnet on it after he'd gained some confindence and decided to sell it. Was a 1.5 dCi. I could crawl, pulling a fat man behind me faster than this thing accelerated. In fact, children come out of the womb quicker, but it did him for 12 months and 8k miles.

He now has this





































Please excuse the no more nails headlight repair, I've done it properly now










1.6 HDi 110. Much better than the Meg, even more so now I've removed the dpf (what idiot designed that?) I thought this car deserved a good detail.

And our old man has had this from new.





































193k on it now :doublesho Still the best m'way car bar none. 2.2 HDi in this puppy.

I'll stick to my German cars for now though


----------



## matty_doh

Can't remember if I've posted in here or not yet, but anyway;

First Love... 1999 Clio 1.2 Liberte - aka poverty spec! Was my first car, owned for just under a year but about 13k miles. Came with added character, such as a headlight that only worked following a bit of percussive maintenance (aka hitting it) At this stage a bucket and sponge was enough, how times change.










Number 2... 2009 Twingo 133, full fat with cup and sound pack. Owned for 2 years and 26k miles. The start of a minor detailing obsession. Never actually got machine polished, but was frequently hand polished and waxed.










And up to number 3, my current steed. 2011 Renaultsport Clio 200 Silverstone GP (#13/50). I've owned this one from new (just over a year now) and 15k miles later it is still fantastic. Again, not yet machine polished but that will change over summer.










And a final picture, mid bath with it's stablemate (2011 Suzuki GSX650F - my first bike, owned for 10 days so far), making my own white Christmas since nature wasn't delivering...


----------



## jamie crookston

Greg said:


> Relation to Stevo.C on ClioSport?
> 
> Had mine 2 years now and covered over 30k in it, love it to bits.


Yeah thats my brother. He had it first. Then I had it after he got my 225 cup. I only ran about in it for a short period. Lucky if it was 3 months then I sold it.


----------



## B17BLG

jamie crookston said:


> Even so, least there not expensive to fix unlike there German neighbours. Quite ironic that the AA van in the picture is a renault!!


****Yawn******


----------



## moono16v

My first Renault









My mate loved my trophy so much he went and bought one (mine at the back)









My current Renault









Hopefully there will be a 200 on my drive soon too!


----------



## jamie crookston

B17BLG said:


> ****Yawn******


really....


----------



## Guest

My Frenchie:

My first car and I vowed never to buy a red car 

Peugeot 207 Sport 1.6 (120)


----------



## D.Taylor R26

some great cars on this thread.

heres my R26 in ultra red




























Jamie your R26 looks great on those R26R wheels. would love some on mine in gloss black!


----------



## Junior Bear

I love the RS dedication in here


----------



## B17BLG

jamie crookston said:


> really....


Yeah really, I'm guessing you didn't pick up on the irony of the picture having a French Van with AA pplastered all over it..............


----------



## jamie crookston

B17BLG said:


> Yeah really, I'm guessing you didn't pick up on the irony of the picture having a French Van with AA pplastered all over it..............


haha I did mate. Sorry it didnt come across that way.


----------



## mkviken

my old (new at he time) 182 FF cup pack










my 2007 197 i sold last year


----------



## White-r26




----------



## D.Taylor R26

now with new wheels fitted


----------



## magpieV6

Keep em rolling boys


----------



## paul200

Ross L said:


> My Frenchie:
> 
> My first car and I vowed never to buy a red car
> 
> Peugeot 207 Sport 1.6 (120)


Love the black bit in the number plate recess :thumb:


----------



## Wingnuts

Here's my old saxo. Loved this car

A couple of different looks it had



















And my old 206 gti


----------



## Junkers_GTi

My 207 (THP150). I know, it's way too dirty


----------



## Wout_RS

Very Nice GTi,

would love to see a thread of this one


----------



## Wozza86




----------



## alan1971

a c2 vts i owned few years back, was a great little car, just not practical at all.lol


----------



## Junkers_GTi

Wout_RS said:


> Very Nice GTi,
> 
> would love to see a thread of this one


Thanks mate!:thumb:


----------



## Lowiepete

Just a quick bump as there's not been any action for over a month.

I regularly travel to the Stamford Round Table's Annual Car Show where there's
usually no more than just one other Renault there! That's out of probably 
getting on for 400 cars on display. (See Post #172) T'would be good to 
have some company and see some of the shiny metal here actually on display 
at this show.

Download their PDF Entry Form

Maybe see you there?

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Fuzzybrush

*Citroen C5*

Seems to be more Renaults than anything else so I thought I'd show off my Citroen C5 Exclusive


----------



## 9868

Here's my old Monaco 172... miss it very much!!


----------



## jamie crookston

Nice monaco there


----------



## PugIain

Fuzzybrush said:


> Seems to be more Renaults than anything else so I thought I'd show off my Citroen C5 Exclusive
> View attachment 32414


Very smart. I look at these once in a while, when the 407 ****s me off enough.


----------



## Fuzzybrush

PugIain said:


> Very smart. I look at these once in a while, when the 407 ****s me off enough.


It's the 2.7 V6 with all the goodies 19" alloys. Sat nav, full leather ect quite rare for C5 and fun to drive


----------



## Junkers_GTi

Gorgeous C5, loved that car since the first time I've seen one on the street.


----------



## roelliwohde

Two of my five little renaults:

5 GT Turbo 1985










Twingo RS 133 2009


----------



## GarveyVW

Here is another


----------



## jamie crookston

roelliwohde said:


> Two of my five little renaults:
> 
> 5 GT Turbo 1985
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twingo RS 133 2009


beautiful.....


----------



## jamie crookston

A quick pic of my current RS adventure


----------



## svended

roelliwohde said:


> Two of my five little renaults:
> 
> 5 GT Turbo 1985
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twingo RS 133 2009


Very nice Renault 5. My ex had one. Lovely little drives out into the countryside.  
Very nice place where you are, used to live just across the border in Venlo and Veghel, Nederland.


----------



## roelliwohde

Yes, Venlo is not far from here! It's really nice here, except the little problem called "Umweltzone" (don't know how to translate it, it's a zone where only the cars with little exhaust of particules are allowed to drive). Since january I live in this zone, so I am not allowed to drive with my GT Turbo... have to steel me out of the zone quickly without being watched by the police


----------



## Mi16chris

My Clio


----------



## svended

roelliwohde said:


> Yes, Venlo is not far from here! It's really nice here, except the little problem called "Umweltzone" (don't know how to translate it, it's a zone where only the cars with little exhaust of particules are allowed to drive). Since january I live in this zone, so I am not allowed to drive with my GT Turbo... have to steel me out of the zone quickly without being watched by the police


Had some good times with some German acquintances in a holiday camp near Venlo. 
Wow thats crazy (the Umweltzone or LEZ (Low-Emission Zone)) . I thought I would go mad as it was staying with a friend in Mannheim as your not allowed to clean a car on the street. I was going stir crazy.


----------



## Maggi200

As she's French, she's probably gonna be like Trigger's broom soon enough, so started replacing bits before they break :lol: I need to justify it some how!


----------



## Kyle 86

My 172 cup


----------



## roelliwohde

Wow, nice cars, love the white twingo 

@svended: yes, washing your car is not easy here but I have a wash park right around the corner... or I use no rinse in my garage where nobody can watch me :lol:


----------



## enc

My 2006, Pug 207, 1.6 HDI GT or Penelope as my partner christened her. shes a work in progress and the bits i do on her and more photos can be viewed here...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=303865


----------



## NorvernRob

Nice to see plenty of Renaults in this thread! 

My liquid yellow Meg R26, I haven't had the chance to give it a proper detail yet though.



















It's my 3rd Renault Sport Megane, and contrary to popular opinion ive found them very reliable!

Rob


----------



## losi_8_boy

Think I know of that r26 mate ^ it was a members car on MS forum


----------



## NorvernRob

losi_8_boy said:


> Think I know of that r26 mate ^ it was a members car on MS forum


 Hi mate, yes you're right! It was Joel's, I'm a member on MS and spoke to him about it. :thumb:


----------



## welsh.Z.S.

crap pics but my 172 ..


----------



## welsh.Z.S.

another old 106 gti i had


----------



## welsh.Z.S.

another , was down at a mates garage where he had to service this old ax , hasnt been on the road for a few yrs ,




and the milage


----------



## NorvernRob

I used to have an AX Gti, a K plate though. The reason they do so little mileage is because they're always breaking down 

Mine looked absolutely mint (I had it in 2002/3) but literally everything electrical broke on it, I called the AA out 6 or 7 times in the year I owned it!

Fun little car when it worked though, really nimble. :thumb:


----------



## DaveEP2

Here's my little Frenchie


----------



## Maggi200

I know I already had a turn, but someone took these at fcs this weekend and I liked em



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fromagerman

French cars are very stylish and beautifully design
I really like,

Citroen C6
Peugeot 607
Peugeot 407
406 coupe 

Im a north American, they dont sell them there


----------



## bidderman1969

Be unique, import one


----------



## jamie crookston

maggi133 said:


> I know I already had a turn, but someone took these at fcs this weekend and I liked em
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


I love that twingo.....


----------



## jamie crookston

Fromagerman said:


> French cars are very stylish and beautifully design
> I really like,
> 
> Citroen C6
> Peugeot 607
> Peugeot 407
> 406 coupe
> 
> Im a north American, they dont sell them there


My wife is from Minnesota, and we were considering moving over there a couple of years back. I was all up for taking the RS Megane with me and the williams. Seen a few old Renaults the times I have been over. Its a shame they don't sell French cars in the U.S/Canada


----------



## Fromagerman

jamie crookston said:


> My wife is from Minnesota, and we were considering moving over there a couple of years back. I was all up for taking the RS Megane with me and the williams. Seen a few old Renaults the times I have been over. Its a shame they don't sell French cars in the U.S/Canada


Definitely a shame, we used to produce cars with large displacement engines, and Euro cars were too small/underpowered for people's liking. With the high fuel costs now, the big engine mentality has gone out the window. Now you even see Cadillacs with 4 cylinders and V6s.
I think the last Frenchies were sold in the 70s and Fiat maybe in the 80s.
Now that Fiat has made a successful come back to NA with the 500, Peugeot and Renault should try the same, especially with their "Hot hatches".

The US is a bit complicated with car imports that aren't 20 yrs or older, Canada is a lot more lax.


----------



## magpieV6

Ooooh la la


----------



## Maggi200

jamie crookston said:


> I love that twingo.....


Cheers Jamie!

She certainly got a lot of attention, and as a few of us had the Renaultsport plates on the stand supported by Renault UK (We were next to the Renaultsport models supplied by Renaultsport) it looked quite smart.


----------



## PugIain

Fromagerman said:


> French cars are very stylish and beautifully design
> I really like,
> 
> Citroen C6
> Peugeot 607
> Peugeot 407
> 406 coupe


Buy this man a pint


----------



## Billythekid

My Cheese Eating Surrender Monkey!
















Got some 205 gti speedlines being refurbed ready to go on come new tyre time, and some 306 gti6 lowering springs and matched shocks waiting patiently in the garage.


----------



## welsh.Z.S.

Billythekid said:


> My Cheese Eating Surrender Monkey!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got some 205 gti speedlines being refurbed ready to go on come new tyre time, and some 306 gti6 lowering springs and matched shocks waiting patiently in the garage.


christ i havent seen 1 of these in years .. anymore pics mate ? or a project thread ? :thumb:


----------



## welsh.Z.S.

maggi133 said:


> I know I already had a turn, but someone took these at fcs this weekend and I liked em
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


stunning :argie:


----------



## Billythekid

welsh.Z.S. said:


> christ i havent seen 1 of these in years .. anymore pics mate ? or a project thread ? :thumb:


Got a thread on RetroRides
http://retrorides.proboards.com/thread/153577/1995-peugeot-405-glx-turbo


----------



## welsh.Z.S.

cheers dude


----------



## Dave_c

My 182 atm and my old c2


----------



## Pulp

Saxo VTS


----------



## craigy_87

The old gti6 still have it but its abit of a mess now


----------



## spiros




----------



## Mi16chris

Need to invest in a better camera lol 









Dirty engine bay but had some goodies


----------



## welsh.Z.S.

welsh.Z.S. said:


> my lil pug
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apoligies for the crap pics


god i miss this car :wall:


----------



## welsh.Z.S.

welsh.Z.S. said:


>


really want another looking at this ......


----------



## Nick-ST

Mi16chris said:


> Need to invest in a better camera lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dirty engine bay but had some goodies


Any videos of the engine noise with the throttle bodies?


----------



## w138pbo

clio rsi 1.6 16v









peugeot 106 s1 rallye with a 1.6 16v









peugeot 106 1.6 8v xs









peugeot 406 3.0l v6


----------



## magpieV6

The new additions


----------



## DLGWRX02

This was my old motor, Originally china blue until some one decided to key it so I then had it completely re sprayed.. House of kolor red to blue Kameleon.




as I sold her


A few weeks later


----------



## ian68




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Rabidracoon28

Old car and current car


----------



## SuperColin

Even though the new one is nice, I prefer the old one better


----------



## andymp85

*the daily drive 307sw*

heres my daily drive not really sporty or fast but i love it


----------



## Antalyalogy




----------



## welsh.Z.S.

my other old gti ..


----------



## welsh.Z.S.

now im rolling in this ..


----------



## welsh.Z.S.




----------



## Lowiepete

Rabidracoon28 said:


>





SuperColin said:


> ...I prefer the old one better


+1

More pics of the tungy GTT, pretty please :wave:

With Season's Greetings,
Steve


----------



## Mat Mac




----------



## Rabidracoon28

SuperColin said:


> Even though the new one is nice, I prefer the old one better


Me too Col, me too


----------



## Citromark

Here's a few of mine from over the years.

Citroen Bx16v 


Next up my Zx16v which I have owned for 3 years and has had one previous owner. 


And finally my everyday car, a Renault laguna 3.



I've occasionally strayed to the darkside but you can't beat a good frenchie.

Mark


----------



## roelliwohde

My 1985 Renault 5 GT Turbo:


----------



## s29nta

Luving the R5 turbo:thumb:


----------



## Welshquattro1

Nice phase 1 R5gtt. Why have you got red carpet in it?


----------



## roelliwohde

The red carpet is the original carpet.


----------



## Welshquattro1

I have the same car,colour and age.It came with grey carpet. Red was in the phase 2 I thought but could be wrong. But nice car!


----------



## roelliwohde

We talked about it in the german Renault 5 Forum and nobody could tell definitely when the cars got a red carpet, it seems like luck.


----------



## Welshquattro1

Yeah we had the same thing here! It seems that if they had red carpet at the time that's what you got.lol. But grey is only in a phase 1, no one had it in phase 2. Not sure what's in the raider, will have to have a look.


----------



## roelliwohde

Think the raider/le mans had black carpets...


----------



## nick3814

Not sure if I've had the Renaultsport 250 on here before
























First time on track, great fun, handles like a dream,


























And his little brother! The last ever Liquid yellow Renaultsport 133


----------



## andymp85

seems like the frenches on here are quite big


----------



## 123HJMS

Is it just me or is your near side DRL brighter than your off side one? Lovely cars!! Best looking hot hatch around by miles!


----------



## DLGWRX02

w138pbo said:


> peugeot 406 3.0l v6


think I must of had the next one in the line..lol
check out the reg, and ine was that colour and 3.0v6 as well.


----------



## Corfate

If you can ignore the dirt and scuffed front bumper


----------



## iPlod999

Pictures of mine chosen to appear in the Peugeot Sport 2014 calender.


----------



## Rabidracoon28

iPlod999 said:


> Pictures of mine chosen to appear in the Peugeot Sport 2014 calender.


Absolutely stunning. That car is a credit to you pal


----------



## nick3814

123HJMS said:


> Is it just me or is your near side DRL brighter than your off side one? Lovely cars!! Best looking hot hatch around by miles!


Yeah mate it was, had an issue with em at the time, some resistor or something, all fixed now


----------



## magpieV6

keep em coming peeps, some sexy metal in here


----------



## Jordi




----------



## Tymbaland

Some teasers of next seasons race car







:car:


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR

I've put up my family's Frenchie collection, but now it's only me and my littlest bro with the cheese boxes, and I've only got piccys of mine, sitting pretty first in the work car park early in the morning :argie:



And on the drive











I really like this one, and for the grand sum of £1600, with just 74k otc (now nearly 77k and climbing!) I'm well impressed


----------



## griff-91

Here's my 106 as she stands today:



















And during the better weather with her Summer wheels on a few months back - Saxo VTS alloys powdercoated in Audi Lava Grey:



















Ignore the ~480bhp RS4 in the foreground - she just happened to be in the way at the time - honest! 

She's looking a little sorry for herself at present as the GTi spoiler and mirror caps have gone off for spraying to be honest 

I've had a refurbished GTi rear beam installed that was lowered and need to source some GTi/Saxo VTS front struts before lowering the front end. Want to get it sorted as soon as possible and get out for a proper drive! :driver:


----------



## Arienol

Mine from the last couple of years:

Megane RenaultSport 250 Cup, this shot taken in Paris during a road trip with the Mrs for her birthday (apologies car is dirty):



2nd Megane RenaultSport 250 Cup, photo taken on day of collection. This is one of the last 250 models registered in February 2012 - I negotiated with Renault UK and they agreed to cover it with the 4 year warranty :wave::



182 Cup which I used for a few months, these are a great car and the second 1*2 I've had the first being a 172 Cup that I bought in around 2007.



Had a host of other Renaults including a 5 GT Turbo which I've owned since 2006 which I retro-fitted the Volvo 1.7 turbo engine to, currently tucked up in the garage but I will get some pictures when I can.

Ben


----------



## Arienol

Tymbaland said:


> :car:


That dashboard is great, what technique did you use to create it?

Ben


----------



## scottlm

Here is a couple of pics of my old ones

My 182 FF







My R26


----------



## AygoGUMMY

Here's my 2013 DS3 DSport+ a couple of days after I picked it up in the Summer! Bit of a change from the Aygo I had previously!


----------



## magpieV6

Very nice, i came close to buying one


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Speaking of DS3's.......


----------



## welsh.Z.S.

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Speaking of DS3's.......


Starting to love these, love the interiors as well..


----------



## Busajim

*My 306 cabby*


----------



## 106rallye




----------



## Kyle 86




----------



## Quinlanar

The first car 


The track toy 



The gti6 



The current daily


----------



## magpieV6

Lovely cars guys. Keep em coming


----------



## Davo

Ignore how dirty it is please!!


----------



## Kyle 86

Some recent ones of mine


----------



## iPlod999

205 GTI 3 litre V6.



Love the BBS wheels.


----------



## enc

My Project thread ....

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=303865


----------



## Jamie_M

My 206 GTI180,

Does need lowering, has coilovers fitted, doesn't look as high on level ground mind, just need to wind them down etc when I can be asked lol!


----------



## Just-That-EK




----------



## magpieV6

Few latest of my babies


----------



## iPlod999

Sisters.


----------



## Christian6984

Just-That-EK said:


>


nice car, Any pics of the Alien Green Clio in background?


----------



## BREMBO

Couple of my Clio V6 MkI


----------



## adamvr619

iPlod999 said:


> 205 GTI 3 litre V6.
> 
> 
> 
> Love the BBS wheels.


Is it quick and bet it zounds gorgeous


----------



## Cookies

A few of our Frenchies,

SWMBO's current Megane



Previous











Cooks


----------



## iPlod999

adamvr619 said:


> Is it quick and bet it zounds gorgeous


Not my car unfortunately.

Check out my deep clean on the beast.

Engine pictures, exhaust video and a time lapse video of the clean.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=342860


----------



## Sparky ds3

Heres mines


----------



## ibiza55

Lovely jubbly Peugeots


----------



## Dan

Dont know if I've posted my old frenchies in here but what the hell.

Saxo Vtr (with Vts engine) excuse the mirrors. I was really young.



306 Gti-6





And one with another frenchie in the reflection.


----------



## subarufreak




----------

